# Test to see if I can upload pictures - Nope, Error Message



## noboundaries (Dec 2, 2017)

I've been unable to upload pics into existing threads.  This is a test to see if I can upload pics into a new thread that I started.  If I can, I'll try editing the thread and uploading a pic.  So, let's see what happens.

Nope, I get an error message that reads: The following error occurred. There was an error uploading your file.  Everything looks normal, the pic loads to 100%, then the error pops up on the screen.  No matter what pic I try, I get the error.  I have a Snip of the error, but I can't load it either.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 4, 2017)

Me also.....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 4, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> I've been unable to upload pics into existing threads.  This is a test to see if I can upload pics into a new thread that I started.  If I can, I'll try editing the thread and uploading a pic.  So, let's see what happens.
> 
> Nope, I get an error message that reads: The following error occurred. There was an error uploading your file.  Everything looks normal, the pic loads to 100%, then the error pops up on the screen.  No matter what pic I try, I get the error.  I have a Snip of the error, but I can't load it either.





daveomak said:


> Me also.....





Hey guys. So I am looking into this but need more information from you.  What web browser are you using and what version of that browser are you using. If you have a screenshot of the error email it to me at [email protected] so I can get this resolved for you guys.

Brian


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 4, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> I've been unable to upload pics into existing threads.  This is a test to see if I can upload pics into a new thread that I started.  If I can, I'll try editing the thread and uploading a pic.  So, let's see what happens.
> 
> Nope, I get an error message that reads: The following error occurred. There was an error uploading your file.  Everything looks normal, the pic loads to 100%, then the error pops up on the screen.  No matter what pic I try, I get the error.  I have a Snip of the error, but I can't load it either.





daveomak said:


> Me also.....





Hey guys. So I am looking into this but need more information from you.  What web browser are you using and what version of that browser are you using. If you have a screenshot of the error email it to me at [email protected] so I can get this resolved for you guys.

Brian


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 4, 2017)

Just updated my browser to Explorer 11.  Let's see what happens.  Nope.  Still getting the error message. I'll send the e-mail.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 4, 2017)

When I want to load pics onto the forum, I use the iphone app to upload pics, then use the laptop to add text.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 4, 2017)

Lets see, I updated Java.  Nope, still getting the error.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 4, 2017)

Cold meat vs smoker temp meat.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 24, 2017






Media Gallery is working now...  Don't know why...  Still can't upload from my files...  Will send you a screen dump.....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

Dang.. that is not good..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

:rolleyes:


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 5, 2017)

Yep, Media gallery is working, but still can't upload a new pic. 

One prescription for meditating on issue below.













jdsinglebarrel_1024x1024.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ Apr 21, 2015


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 5, 2017)

I didn't see this thread, so I started an identical one yesterday. Here is a link to that thread. I've posted several times in that thread and provided the information Brian asked for.

Still Cannot Upload Pictures


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 5, 2017)

Okay, I created a new Media album, then uploaded a pic to the album that I could not previously upload by clicking on the More options, Upload a file, yada yada yada.  Lets see if the Sweet Potato Pie appears.  Hey, look at that!  I'll play with it some more as I upload pics.  Hmmm, I think I'll go bake a Sweet Potato Pie!

View media item 553397


----------



## troutman (Dec 5, 2017)

I've all but deserted Explorer, total garbage imho.  Try switching to Chrome.


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 5, 2017)

Try this Ray, on my PC I just click and drag a pic from my desktop to the "post reply" box.
You have to have the image on the desktop, or it wants to share a link.
It uploads just fine this way. Otherwise I got the same message as you if I clicked the "upload file" button.
My phone works fine though.


 johnmeyer
 I added the same info to your post.
Here's another test:


----------



## cmayna (Dec 5, 2017)

I just clicked and dragged as smokin218r.......OMG!!


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 5, 2017)

Glad to be of assistance Craig!
If only I could give you the old "thumbs up" emoticon. ;)


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 5, 2017)

Click and drag......now THAT's old school.  Whodathunk?


----------



## danbono (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi All I've been using Imgur to post pics..
Dan


----------



## danbono (Dec 5, 2017)

I've been using Imgur to post pics.
https://imgur.com/
Dan


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 5, 2017)

OK, here goes with the click 'n drag method:








Hey, that worked!


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 13, 2017)

I still cannot upload pictures using the "Upload a File" button, either on the main page or after clicking the camera icon.

I forgot about the "drag and drop" method. I'm getting too old to have to remember all these "tricks." It would be better if someone could just fix this feature so that it worked correctly.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 13, 2017)

I finally figured out the "Media" button at the top of the page, the one between "Reviews" and "Members."  You can check if you have an "album" set up or not.  If you have an album in place already, you can upload pics (Add Media) to your album.  Then, once the pic is in the album, you click on the little "Camera" icon above text box like you're going to make a post.  When you hover your cursor over it, it will say "Media Gallery Embed." Click on it and all your pictures in your album will appear.  Select the one(s) you want and away you go.

Upload a file still doesn't work for me either even though my pic files show up.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 14, 2017)

Switched to Chrome browser.  Let's see what buttons work.  Huh, the "Upload a File" now works without setting up a Media album.  






Now, lets try uploading a file I know for a fact is not in a Media album. 







Yep, that worked.  So I guess I'll be using Chrome from now on.


----------



## Charlie Cirrincione (Dec 14, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> I've been unable to upload pics into existing threads.  This is a test to see if I can upload pics into a new thread that I started.  If I can, I'll try editing the thread and uploading a pic.  So, let's see what happens.
> 
> Nope, I get an error message that reads: The following error occurred. There was an error uploading your file.  Everything looks normal, the pic loads to 100%, then the error pops up on the screen.  No matter what pic I try, I get the error.  I have a Snip of the error, but I can't load it either.


----------

